# the fish people are the nicest ...



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

so i joined this site called yahoo answers ... basically you can ask or answer questions ... i answer in dogs, fish and other pets (my hermit crab obsession) sections ... the people in the dog section are crazy ... like frighteningly crazy ... the people in other pets ask about owning dolphins and does llama spit smell and some really weird stuff ... and then there is the fish section ... and people are normal ... from kids to adults they are all pretty polite, people can post different viewpoints and all is well ... why are the fish people the nicest ??? (i must be crazy, weird and nice, actually describes me :O)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. that's something i never realized. but then again, us fish people, you can say we're weird and nice. 

prodding and diddling with plants in the tank. water changes. staring at the tank. never happy with the tank size or the things inside the tank......

but i love the hobby. keeps me sane from everyday hussling and bussling.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's so true... I figure that it's easy to love puppies and kitties and baby seals and whatnot but if one can learn to respect and love the smaller, not-so-cute and more insignificant forms of life it goes without saying that they are genuinely good people.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree. Some of the nicest people I have met are fish keepers. Must be that the hobby is proven to be relaxing. Well, watching the fish is relaxing, all the work maybe not so much. LOL


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

True! The tank is stress relief for me! =) Or again.. it can make u insane!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wish buying fish was not as stressful...*ahem*


----------

